# Temperatura smd y termometro



## rubnelafuente (Mar 9, 2009)

hola buenas,pues queria empezar a utilizar componentes smd pero he leido que son muy sensibles al calor.
me estoy haciendo un regulador de temperatura para el soldador(creo que es de 40W).
la cosa es que necesito hacerme un termometro o conseguir alguna barato para saber a la temperatura que esta,mis preguntas son:
-sabe alguien de algun circuito de termometro, que pueda medir la temperatura del soldador y si puede ser, que sea preciso?
-cual es la temperatura recomendada para soldar componentes smd(¿smd y smt son lo mismo?tengo la duda)
-ya de paso,¿a que temperatura se podrian soldar diodos,transistores,chips,sin miedo a que se quemen?

bueno,creo que no me dejo nada
agradezco vuestra ayuda
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> ...queria empezar a utilizar componentes smd ...[y]... me estoy haciendo un regulador de temperatura para el soldador(creo que es de 40W)...
> 
> -cual es la temperatura recomendada para soldar componentes smd(¿smd y smt son lo mismo?tengo la duda)
> -ya de paso,¿a que temperatura se podrian soldar diodos,transistores,chips,sin miedo a que se quemen?



Hola RubneLafuente
La solución, más que bajar la temperatura, es soldar más rápido. Yo sueldo integrados SMD con un soldador de 35W sin ningún tipo de control de temperatura y no se me queman. Cuanto más baja sea la temperatura de la punta, más probabilidades tenés de quemar el componente porque te va a llevar más tiempo hacer el trabajo.
En lo que respecta a las temperaturas, en los datasheets de cada componente tenés los datos que necesitás y son poco más o menos estándar. Sólo es cuestión de leerlos.

Ah, SMD significa Surfece Mount Device (Dispositivo de Montaje Superficial) y SMT es Surface Mount Technology (Tecnología de...). Uno se refiere a los componentes en sí y la otra a la tecnología que los usa. En general son intercambiables.
Y si usás el buscador del foro, aparece este tema entre otros que supongo que te puede ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 9, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> -cual es la temperatura recomendada para soldar componentes smd(¿smd y smt son lo mismo?tengo la duda)
> -ya de paso,¿a que temperatura se podrian soldar diodos,transistores,chips,sin miedo a que se quemen?



La temperatura recomendada para soldar cualquier compoente es de 600 a 800°F (315 a 426°C) segun el tipo de soldadura y tamaño del componente que uses, en lo personal me gusta usar 600°F para no estresar mucho al componente, ademas de eso coincido con San Cacho, entre menos tiempo te tardes para soldar es mucho mejor... lo tipico deberia rondar los 3 a 5 segundos por pin para soldaduras a mano


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 10, 2009)

entonces,con el soldador normal,si estoy de 3-5 segundos ¿se pueden soldar chips y componentes smd sin quemarlos?he leido que los componentes smd,si reciben mucho calor, a la larga se fastidian¿como puedo saber si estan bien?
tambien vi que se suelen soldar con soldador de 15W, de ahi lo del controlador de temperatura
saludos
PD:que temperatura alcanza el soldador?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

Todos los componentes electronicos se estresan con el calor.... la forma ideal de soldado es ir precalentando la placa en etapas, hasta llegar al soldado y despues irla enfriando en forma paulatina, pero esto solo se puede lograr con maquinaria especializada por que el proceso completo toma de 1 a 2 minutos.... 

Para labores manuales lo mejor es soldar lo mas rapido posible... tratando de que la soldadura quede perfecta al primer intento y no dar retoques... por supuesto requiere practica pero es facil de dominar

Si tu cautin es de temperatura controlada la potencia no importa por que la temperatura siempre va a ser la misma...


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 10, 2009)

mi soldador no es de temperatura controlada pero le iba ha hacer un regulador de temperatura.al final no se si merece la pena


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola RubneLafuente

Yo te recomendaría un regulador de temperatura sólo para soldadores de bastante potencia (50W o más) y usarlo para mantener el calor constante en aplicaciones bastante específicas, sobre todo en soldaduras grandes o continuas.

Si no es ese el caso, te diría que lo mejor es aprender a soldar rápido y santo remedio. Si más adelante te hacés o comprás un soldador con temperatura regulable, bien por tí. Pero por más regulable que sea, si no lo usás bien quemás todo lo que toques.

Acá tenés a uno que suelda en YouTube. Eso no depende mucho de la temperatura, pero un soldador de unos 20W te va a ser útil (por lo menos para empezar). 
YouTube - Professional SMT Soldering No. 2 (Revised) - Surface Mount

Buscate una placa de computadora vieja (hay a patadas por ahí) y a practicar.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

El WP25 de weller trae puntas termomagneticas que ajustan la temperatura a 750°F, cuando la temperatura se sobrecalienta se cae su magnetismo y se desconecta automaticamente del cautin, cuando baja de cierto rango vuelve a magnetizarse y se vuelve a conectar y calentarse, es una muy buena opcion y muy economica para comenzar, lo consigues en cualquier casa de electronica

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103593597


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 11, 2009)

esos productos que les da con geringa y brocha,¿que son?


----------



## asrhael2 (Mar 11, 2009)

En el caso de componentes de varios pins, trata de soldarlos de manera no-consecutiva, vale decir soldar los pins de extremos opuestos, para no recalentar excesivamente una pequeña zona.

Esto es válido para integrados y otros dispositivos, en el caso de diodos o transistores puedes soldar un pin, luego soldar el pin de otro componente, luego devolverte a finalizar el anterior..de esa manera das tiempo para que el componente disipe algo de energía.

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> esos productos que les da con geringa y brocha,¿que son?


Eso es algún decapante o flux (no son lo mismo, puede ser cualquiera de los dos).
En el caso del decapante, es un removedor de óxido que te deja la superficie limpita para la soldadura al aplicarlo.
El flux hace algo similar, sólo que actúa recién al calentarse.

Como al aplicarlo no hace que todo brille, supongo que es flux. Hay un tutorial de Fogonazo sobre cómo fabricarlo en el foro, y si no tenés ganas de poner las manos a la obra, es suficientemente barato como para comprarlo sin que te duela el bolsillo. Si conseguís/fabricás uno más espeso no hay problema, se usa igual, quizá con un pincelito o algo por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## asrhael2 (Mar 11, 2009)

San_Cacho, tengo una breve duda..el Flux que mencionas ¿es el que viene al interior de la soldadura de estaño?, compré de esas soldaduras que está "rellena" de un líquido algo viscoso que tiene la función que detallas.

Para eliminar óxido y mejorar la adherencia utilizo la pasta de soldar que se usa en gasfitería, unto un poco en la soldadura y luego aplico calor con cautín y mejora considerablemente la adherencia.

Lo negativo de esta "pasta" es que deja un residuo brillante como salpicaduras en el PCB, que aun no se como sacar bien.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2009)

Exactamente, Asrhael.
Son lo mismo.

El usar el flux o la pasta de soldar te da aun mejores resultados, como ya habrás comprobado. A diferencia de lo que describís vos, el flux deja un residuo que sale sin mucho esfuerzo, cuanto más es cuestión de usar un cepillito (uno viejo de dientes dientes anda bien) empapado en alcohol (isopropílico que te sobra de fabricar el flux de Fogonazo, por ejemplo) y pasárselo a la soldadura. Igual el residuo no es tanto.
Quizá cepillar el residuo de tu pasta con alcohol funcione igual, no lo sé.

Saludos

Ah, y nada de San, o le digo a Gárgamel    (¿de ahí viene tu nick?)


----------



## asrhael2 (Mar 11, 2009)

jaja..efectivamente de ahí viene mi nick,desde pequeño que los pitufos fueron mi gran compañía televisiva. En particular me gustan mucho los gatos y de ahí opté por ese nick (hace varios años ya..).

Gracias por la información, chequearé la construccion del flux casero.

Adios cacho


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 12, 2009)

el flux evita el oxido y se suelda mejor,no?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2009)

Y lo tuve que buscar nomás...
Acá está el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre cómo fabricarlo.
Ahí tenés explicadas las bondades del asunto (y sí, protege los circuitos).



			
				rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> [Con] el flux ... se suelda mejor,no?





			
				El que suscribe dijo:
			
		

> ...usar el flux o la pasta de soldar te da aun mejores resultados...


Decime por favor que leíste eso antes de preguntar y se te pasó... Si no me da la impresión de estar escribiendo al cuete.

Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 12, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Decime por favor que leíste eso antes de preguntar y se te pasó... Si no me da la impresión de estar escribiendo al cuete


si,se me paso
saludos


----------

